# 6-minute solutions problem



## mattsffrd (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm not getting the solution to the water resources 6-min problem # 34. it seems pretty straightforward, but they're using some odd version of the manning equation that i've never seen. if you solve the problem using the standard

Q = (1.00/n)AR^(2/3)sqrt(S),

you get about 29.3 m^3/s. but they have some equation

Q = ((1/n)A^(5/3)sqrt(S))/P^(2/3)

and they're getting an answer of 9.3. any input on this? why arent they using the standard manning equation?


----------



## mattsffrd (Mar 23, 2009)

scratch that...i was using the wrong value for S, i was using .022 instead of .0022

i have this funny feeling that stupid errors like this are going to kill me on this test :brickwall:


----------

